# anyone heard from disenchanted, co guy or shamWow?



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

just curious.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Not me


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I saw COguy posting somewhere earlier today.


----------



## NotLikeYou (Aug 30, 2011)

Man, I wish Shamwow would check in. His story was such a gripping and cathartic experience.

I bet he's doing awesome.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Not that I was missed, but I left after a spat with a mod here. But I have decided to return.


----------



## EI (Jun 12, 2012)

thatbpguy said:


> Not that I was missed, but I left after a spat with a mod here. But I have decided to return.


You always say that you weren't missed when you've been gone for an extended period of time. But, (despite the fact that we frequently disagree) you are always missed, my friend.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

thatbpguy said:


> Not that I was missed, but I left after a spat with a mod here. But I have decided to return.


Welcome back! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Dis snuck in but was booted out immediately. He put up so much info about himself that anyone could find him IRL, assuming there was some reason.

PM Shamwow and ask him to stop by.


----------

